# Kontakt glitch



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 27, 2019)

Hi,

I have quite specific and a bit weird problem and was hoping to get some ideas regarding how I might be able to fix it.

I have Cubase 10 in Windows 10 environment and Motu Ultralite mk 3 and all of these are basically working ok and stable most of the time. However, I've noticed that when working with Kontakt 6 instruments, there is a glitch that I can systematically repeat (and circumvent) but I have no idea what is causing it. Here is how it happens:

When I load certain new instruments to Kontakt 6 for example from Symphobia 4, when I try to play any sounds, they become "glitchy" and distorted, much in a same way that might happen with CPU overloads. Only way that I have found that resets this is closing Cubase 10 completely and restarting / reloading the project, after which all the loaded instruments work fine. But if I load a new instrument to Kontakt 6 from certain libraries, the same glitchy problem arises which requires a new restart.

The weird thing is, this glitchy situation is definitely not related to CPU. It happens with empty project with only one instrument. The fix is always the same - restart. No reset or any other thing is needed. 

Hence I am a bit at a loss regarding what is causing it. Is it somehow related to graphics card and certain libraries UI? Or audio card / ASIO? The weird thing also is that I haven't found any way within Cubase to fix this, only restarts seems to work.

Any ideas would be welcome as it is a bit frustrating to restart the DAW so often just because of this. Luckily most of the libraries are working fine, but I'd love to use the ones that cause this as well.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 28, 2019)

You can try and use the builtin internal audio of your mainboard (just to see if the situation is the same).
I know that internal audio most of the time is not convenient (latency, quality...), but testing helps isolating the problem.


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 28, 2019)

Good idea, have to try! I am actually upgrading the audio interface to UA finally so I might also just try with it next week and see if that would fix it. Then it would probably relate to Motu drivers or Motu driver / graphics driver incompatibility or such.


----------



## Lindon (Jan 2, 2020)

Check the pre-load buffer size?


----------

